# Decisions, Decisions...need Advice Pls



## Tom (12/11/13)

Hi fellow vapers,

I started vaping 4 weeks ago, enjoying it so much that I stopped cigs a week ago.
I got the EVOD BCC starter kit....now I have decided to go a bit more Pro 

I am looking at getting an electronic mod, either:

Sigelei zmax V5 (that would be the starterkit, incl. batteries, charger etc.)
iTaste SVD Express (for this option I need some recommendations on the accessoires)
ProTank 2 or Unitank for either device
Open for all advice 

I have googled both devices, got a bit of info, but I would like to hear some local opinions and recommendations too. The devices seem to be quite similar, however, at the moment I am still leaning towards the purchase of the SVD.

Thanks,
Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (12/11/13)

SVD+Protank 2 and you styling. I want to try the iclear 30s to see if it is better than the protank though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/11/13)

My advice to you Tom would be to skip the step your looking at and go straight to rebuildables as far as atties are concerned.

You're going to save more money in the long run because in two months from now you're going to want to try them and once you do you'll never go back.As far as mods go, well I'm a mechanical guy, purely because of my love for rebuildables.

The best way to describe this is would read something like this:

You're at a crossroad. You have two options.

A) You go regulated - the VV (Variable Voltage) / VW (Variable Wattage) route

B) You go mechanical

Basically with VV/VW it doesn't matter what atty resistance you use, you can adjust for it. The setback is that many has a watt limit and some have amp limits. If you were to build coils say like ones I use that need to be vaped at over 15 watts with amp draws that can reach 10A you'll not be able to do this. The provari alone only allows for a 3.5 amp limit I think.

The mechanical route limits your Volt output to pretty much 3.7 V so we adjust for this by building different resistance coils. Perk here is that you obtain stellar vapes but it also has set backs and takes way more tinkering.

There is so much to go in here that I can't type up right now, but if you want to run with the big dogs, go mechanical and start learning. If this is not the thing for you go VV/VW. There are great vape setups here too.
The Zmax is a nice little mod for beginners. I used it before I went Mech crazy and I loved it. Get the hypertank for instead. The hypertank is a protank on steroids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

I would go with the protank 2. The unitank is made of plastic, so it limits what juices you can use. For instance, apple cinnamon is a no-go.

As for the device, I'm sure the sigelei and svd are both great. Look at costs perhaps.
I've got the SVD and love it. You just need to buy a couple of batteries, and a charger. I bought my charger from Due South in their flashlight section. Don't buy their batteries. the internal protection on those batteries are too strong, so it triggers the protection on your PV. get the battery from the same place you get the device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Hi Tom, welcome!
I must say, I am not a "big dog" and I don't think I will ever be. I do this because of the hobby of it and not chasing clouds.I use a Protank 2 everyday on a Evod 650mah battery. Lovely vape and I enjoy it. For some people this will not be enough tho. That being said, I also have a SVD with a RSST RBA on it. Running at 1.3 ohm because of the SVD. Min on SVD will be 1.2 ohm.
I also have Private v2 clone with a clone nimbus RDA @ 0.8 ohm. The protank 2 is really nice. I had some issues with mine in the beginning gurgling juice, but as soon as I changed the coil out with skybluevaping's PT coils, I haven't had any issues with that tank.It is good to first go through everything, understanding the ohms and watts and amps before "hanging with the big dogs". The SVD will learn you a whole lot with all it's settings. Experience the settings and get your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

Hi Tom and welcome 

The Itaste VV is fantastic but it is a very small battery (Only 800Mah) it was my first VV and I loved it, however I stole Gizmos Zmax and I am amazed it is great - I currently use the Zmax with an iClear 30 and I love it! SVD is also a fantastic little mod - if you want to go big and get into the whole rebuildable scene then go for it - I am not the correct person to speak to as I am honestly clueless (Thats a mans game  )

I personally am not a fan of the protank series - I have had nothing but rotten luck with them - so much so that I reverted back to a CE5 on my itaste and found that better  

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/13)

Thanks for the responses.

I think that I want to go first for a beginners set VV/VW, before I am going to DIY and mech.

What do u guys think about this offer: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/sigelei-zmax-v5
and then just adding the ProTank 2, I should be good to go?
Alternatively I was considering http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/Innokin-itaste-svd-express, but it involves a shopping tour (hate it...) to get the batteries and charger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

Get that Sigelei from Skyblue!
One package, it includes all you need minus the tank, but just add that to the shopping cart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Tom said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I think that I want to go first for a beginners set VV/VW, before I am going to DIY and mech.
> 
> ...


Zmax and PT2. Also get a pack of the PT coils they sell in a pack of 5. Best price you will find, and best service as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (12/11/13)

Ok, good to go on that kit from skyblue.....only thing is that there is no more PT2 available. Mini PT good for this mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

It will work just fine, but is slightly smaller. I think it only hold about 1.6ml of juice. (Dont quote me on that.) Plenty for most vapers. If you vape more than that, you might have to refill it it once or twice.
Then I think the mod does come with a tank, that resembles the protank 1. Might not be such a bad tank. I still love my protank 1, and it is still in daily use along with my pt2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

I would stick with the tank it comes with, then order the pt2 when they have stock again. You can also get the PT2 mini, then use it later when traveling on a smaller ego type device. Perfect for sneaking a vape on a plane,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Tom said:


> Ok, good to go on that kit from skyblue.....only thing is that there is no more PT2 available. Mini PT good for this mod?


The mini's o/d is just smaller than the zmax. It will look a bit odd, but will work fine. If you put that mini on your evod batteries, you have a good stealth vaping device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

That tank you get with the zmax will do beautifully! No need for the PT2 now. That is a PT clone of some sort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/13)

Alright, all done, order placed! Thanks for your inputs! Now waiting for the delivery....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Those peoples at Skyblue is quick. Prepare to be amazed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/13)

I actually called them; I think I can expect to vape with the new toy tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Tom said:


> I actually called them; I think I can expect to vape with the new toy tomorrow


Cool stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (12/11/13)

Good choice mate , plus when you do go Mech ( cause you will lol ) you will be able to check your resistance via the Zmax. Aslo might be a good thing you didnt get the PT2 as the Dual Coil PT3 has just come out. Stock should be available locally in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/13)

yeah, a bit of research always helps. enjoying this local forum so far, to get local xp on the vaping 

the gear i bought now is anyway intended for home use, even if the mini looks a bit out of place on the ZMax....it won't matter for that reason. And it will look good on my EVOD for out of home use.

I will give you a bit of feedback in the days to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Tom said:


> yeah, a bit of research always helps. enjoying this local forum so far, to get local xp on the vaping
> 
> the gear i bought now is anyway intended for home use, even if the mini looks a bit out of place on the ZMax....it won't matter for that reason. And it will look good on my EVOD for out of home use.
> 
> I will give you a bit of feedback in the days to come!


O, and remember to post your photos on the Bumpety bump Vapemail thread when you receive your goodies! Always nice to see peoples new kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (12/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Zmax and PT2. Also get a pack of the PT coils they sell in a pack of 5. Best price you will find, and best service as well.


 
Got to agree - best service and fast! They will help you (also fast) with anything you need to know, and yes, won't find the coils cheaper so add them to your cart!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/11/13)

Just put a Kanger coil in that Sigelei protank and it will perform very well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/13)

Derick said:


> Just put a Kanger coil in that Sigelei protank and it will perform very well


will do, first thing when i get my parcel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/11/13)

Cool - Remember to post pics in the vapemail thread - especially of the 'toy' we include

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Hi Tom - Most welcome to the forum. Don't be a stranger. Seems to me all vapers go through a process. All start with a basic setup of a battery with some sort of tank (or cigalike disposable - more overseas than here), some move to VV/VW batteries, some move to rebuildable atomizers from tanks, some move to full mechanical. Many vapers are quite happy to stay at a basic setup. Others stay with VV/VW with tanks. Others stay at VV/WW with rebuildable atomizer. Others stay with mechanical mods with rebuildable atomizer. Some like a mix of these. Some always prefer a slim type battery with a mini type of tank. I have only once seen a vaper start off with a full mechanical setup (a Reo with Reomizer 2). My own process was Twisp, eVic monster battery (2 volt settings only) with Vivi Nova tank (later protank), then vision spinner (VV) with mini protank, then Vamo 3 (VV/VW) with protank, then Reo Grand (mechanical) with rebuildable atomizer (Reomizer 2), which was the end game in my instance. I have read so many times of vapers saying they regret spending so much money on ecig equipment before they got to their ideal setup. Fact is, the vast majority of us need to go through the learning experience. Point I'm trying to make - get what you are comfortable with at this stage (which you did - congrats). You, and only you, will know whether you need to try some of the other stuff. BTW - I loved the mini protank above all the tanks I tried, even its bigger brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (13/11/13)

that sounds good  i am eagerly awaiting the courier now....want to start experimenting asap


----------



## Derick (13/11/13)

Pictures first!


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Derick said:


> Pictures first!


 No, no....first vape, then pictures AND tell us how you find the vape.


----------



## Derick (13/11/13)

sigh, ok, ok


----------



## Tom (13/11/13)

Will do all of that....but, I made a typing error with my cell no. and now they were here and could not get hold of me 

So, looks like tomorrow it will be, however, already getting great service from SkyBlueVaping! I called 15 min ago, from my earlier post here Melinda knew that I was still waiting and followed it up. Then sent me a pm here (as she could not get hold of me on the incorrect number ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (13/11/13)

ok, well, we've updated your account with the new no and gave it to the shipping co as well, so hopefully you will be sorted tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/11/13)

Hope you have a vaping good time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/11/13)

Derick said:


> ok, well, we've updated your account with the new no and gave it to the shipping co as well, so hopefully you will be sorted tomorrow


 
gr8...they can deliver anytime tomorrow, someone is here all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (13/11/13)

Ok cool - will let them know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (14/11/13)

wow...got it! its a steam train on steroids! filled the tank with Liqua Apple, played a bit with the settings and I am enjoying it. Good vape and flavour.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

Cool stuff! It actually doesn't look bad with the mini on it. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (14/11/13)

Yea looks quite good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/11/13)

Yes, that was my first thought, even before I read the other posts, that the Mini looks awesome on that. Glad you're enjoying the vape. You have just further widened the chasm between yourself and the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (14/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Yes, that was my first thought, even before I read the other posts, that the Mini looks awesome on that. Glad you're enjoying the vape. You have just further widened the chasm between yourself and the stinkies.


 
yip, just created the banner for me too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (14/11/13)

Tom said:


> wow...got it! its a steam train on steroids! filled the tank with Liqua Apple, played a bit with the settings and I am enjoying it. Good vape and flavour.


 
Awesome! Looks exactly how I vape it.

Sometimes I struggle to get the mini tank off though as you can't grip the base very effectively (it's kinda sunken) then I realized that top part of the zmax can screw off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (14/11/13)

Derick said:


> Awesome! Looks exactly how I vape it.
> 
> Sometimes I struggle to get the mini tank off though as you can't grip the base very effectively (it's kinda sunken) then I realized that top part of the zmax can screw off


 
right, thats what i thought at first...did not realize the cone until you mentioned it 
that is good about forums...exchange of ideas, knowledge and so on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (14/11/13)

Yep, and I read it on another forum - apparently if you put a protank 2 on, it blocks the air-intake holes of the PT2, but then you take that ring off and all is well again 

I'm thinking of getting me one of those airflow adjusters though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yep, and I read it on another forum - apparently if you put a protank 2 on, it blocks the air-intake holes of the PT2, but then you take that ring off and all is well again
> 
> I'm thinking of getting me one of those airflow adjusters though


Only one?
From what I have read, those things pretty fly off the shelves!
I'm going to try and drill the airhole in the protanks, or add another one. If you see an order for 2 new ones, you know i did something wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

If read people drill the center whole of the coil bigger... maybe try that first, coils are cheaper than a whole protank 

But yah, so those flow regulators the other day at wholesale site - will put that on the wishlist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

Derick said:


> Just put a Kanger coil in that Sigelei protank and it will perform very well


 
first had the original coil in, screwed the tank on....did not go down to the bottom, and was skew. then i did the same with the kanger coil, still skew. also loose when not down to the bottom. will not attempt any further, dont want to damage the thread....although that leaves me with an unanswered question...is it because of the thread of the tank or ZMax? hope one can see the skew tank, tried my best to capture it.


----------



## ET (15/11/13)

have you got one of those 510 to ego connectors lying around? use that to safely test which thread is squif


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Maybe try it with the top cap of the Zmax off - can maybe see better what is happening. Does the mini do the same?


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

it looks like its the ZMax...that is when its screwed on without coil. One can see the slight difference, which would make a bigger difference on the extension (with tank). if i screw the coil in afterwards, and take coil and base out together, I can screw in the coil another half a turn. Something does not match up here.


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Maybe try it with the top cap of the Zmax off - can maybe see better what is happening. Does the mini do the same?


the mini is perfect, its also on the other thread


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

denizenx said:


> have you got one of those 510 to ego connectors lying around? use that to safely test which thread is squif


 put the tank on my EVOD battery, all good there.


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

If the mini screws on perfectly, then it cannot be the Zmax thread, or am I missing something? Maybe the centre post of the Zmax needs lowering. Probably better to get Derick's expertise in here.


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

Tom said:


> View attachment 221
> 
> 
> it looks like its the ZMax...that is when its screwed on without coil. One can see the slight difference, which would make a bigger difference on the extension (with tank). if i screw the coil in afterwards, and take coil and base out together, I can screw in the coil another half a turn. Something does not match up here.


 
Tom, if you willing to vape like that for a few weeks we will swap it out for you - we just don't have any more in stock at the moment (unless you wanna go for a mini zmax?)

Otherwise, 3 weeks maybe - then we should have some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

Derick, that would be perfect to me! I was just testing everything now, and was not intending to us the Sigelei tank at the moment. But it would affect me for other tanks later, with a thread like that.
Do you need me to send you anything else?


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

Nope, when the courier delivers your new one, he will pick up the old one - we will use your pic with the supplier and they will add in a free one with our next order


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

And if there's nothing wrong with it and maybe just cross threading or something, then well, I have a spare and you have a new one


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

Derick said:


> Nope, when the courier delivers your new one, he will pick up the old one - we will use your pic with the supplier and they will add in a free one with our next order


 
Great, sorted! Thx a million, Derick! Besides that, its still a great vape


----------



## Tom (16/11/13)

So....feedback after 3 days of vaping with it:

It's god mode vaping! compared to the EVOD, which is good enough for being out, but for home use this is it


----------



## Andre (16/11/13)

Great to hear, thx for the feedback.


----------



## Derick (16/11/13)

Yeah I love mine with the mini pt2 - trying a iClear 30s on it at the moment, and it is ok, but the mini pt2 still tastes better to me - I guess I got spoilt with the easy draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yeah I love mine with the mini pt2 - trying a iClear 30s on it at the moment, and it is ok, but the mini pt2 still tastes better to me - I guess I got spoilt with the easy draw


yeah, the easy draw is gr8, its something that I like about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/11/13)

Speaking of awkward looking...
Svd with carto.
I don't care about the look... The taste is simply amazing. Use it as quick dripper. 5 drops for 7 long puffs. Wicked stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (16/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Speaking of awkward looking...
> Svd with carto.
> I don't care about the look... The taste is simply amazing. Use it as quick dripper. 5 drops for 7 long puffs. Wicked stuff!!


On a light sabre mod and a led lit carto . In red for the dark side.. and it will be an awsum mod .. if only o was handy enough tp make one  

Edit **a whistle styles drip tip to make the awsum sounf effects lol** Edit 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

